# Leadville 100 Ride Report (x-post norcal)



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

So, I went to Leadville. That's the short version. Here's the longer story 

I am not a great mountain bike rider. Seriously. I often ride with great riders and I am not one. I am a mediocre climber, and a cautious descender, I'm afraid of exposure and although at times I can have a lot of endurance, I don't have great power to weight ratio or any of that stuff. I am not a skinny racer girl, and I have a demanding job where I have to do double shifts and work a lot of weekends. So why I threw my name in for the leadville MTB 100 lottery is unclear. It's a mountain bike race that is 104 miles, 12,000+ feet of climbing at altitude 9500-12500 ft in the mountains of Colorado. It seemed like a good idea after some beer, and my friends were doing it&#8230;I had just seen Race Across the Sky 2010 and watching my pal Steve (EB rider) was inspiring...

*Holy [email protected]#$%*
It honestly also seemed a safe thing to do, as very few people actually get in through the lottery. Much to my shock in February, I got the email stating I had gotten in. First I was freaked out and considered vomiting every time I thought of it. The next day I called up Gareth, my awesome coach who has coached me through some other smaller events. I remember telling him "The odds are against me finishing, because I am pretty slow, but I think there might be a tiny chance I can do it, so lets go for it!" Of course he was game and the plan was on!

So I trained a lot. Rode a lot. Did core and weights and all that. 10, 11, 12 hour training rides in the mountains whenever my schedule could accommodate. Trainer sessions and intervals watching TdF reruns. Dropped a few pounds. Even made some trips up to the mountains to do rides. I went out to colorado a month before with my friend Ryan (BlackBart) to pre-ride the course. Just about had a nervous meltdown attempting the Powerline climb - I couldn't pedal the thing, it was too steep and at that altitude (11,000+ feet) I was having black spots in front of my eyes while walking. I wanted to quit right then, and my predominant thought was "This is so stupid, I can't do this, let alone at mile 80!". I can't tell you how much I wanted to quit the whole stupid leadville thing at that point. But I had told myself I would be on the starting line NO MATTER WHAT.










*Arriving in Leadville*
Fast forward to August. I rented a house with a bunch of MTBR friends and crew. We had 14 people there. Al and I arrived a week early to acclimate to the 10,000ft elevation. Did a few rides but tried to keep it mellow. I was still a little nervous but that week was a lot of fun times with great people, old and new friends. We even had some mechanics who came all the way from Northern California who were awesome and helped set everyone's bike up (some very last minute!) Every time we ran up there stairs we were reminded that the air was thin. Theory says you are not supposed to drink alcohol in the week before but none of us took that very seriously.

On the day before we go to the pre-race meeting in the gymnasium. The race guru Ken Choubler gives his rah-rah speech with the famous words "You are better than you think you are, you can do more than you think you can. Commit, don't quit". I again feel like throwing up, I am so intimidated by all the hardcore racer people around me. I repeat the words, feeling like a poser, but leave knowing I will try my hardest.

Leadville is a 100 mile race with time cutoffs. This is a bad thing for slow people like myself. I've DNF'd in cut-off races before. I know that the first cutoff is at 4 hours in, at 40 miles at a place called Twin Lakes. This is my main goal. My second goal is Columbine, which is the huge climb after the cutoff to the highest point at 50 miles. This is also the turnaround. I can't fathom anything after the 60 mile point (which is Twin lakes inbound). I have no idea where the other checkpoints are, other than the final one at 12 hours for the buckle, or 13 for the final time cutoff. I didn't even pre-ride the final dirt climb, the "boulevard", because honestly I don't' think I will ever get there.

*Race day! *
1900 racers lining up in the cold dark predawn hours of Aug 13. I am cold. Al is with me & we are near the port a potties which i have used 2 times already. Al informs me that my seatpost appears to be separating from my saddle and duct tapes it together. This is 10 minutes before the race. AUGH. They start lining us up closer, just a few moments. All of a sudden BANG the shotgun goes off and its on. The peloton races out of town. Tons of people pass me. I'm not used to a peloton, I'm not fast but I am still pretty excited - I'm doing Leadville! It is so cold my fingers are freezing during the initial 6 mile descent out of town. As we approach dirt it slowed a bunch, then starts up the St Kevins climb. Ken Choubler is there yelling encouragement. We start in the dirt and OMG is it dusty. I can barely get in a breath from all the dust. Luckily the pace is super slow and as soon as the road really kicks into the climb in a few miles the dust settles.

I was worried about going out too hard on this climb, but I shouldn't have worried. Its steep and the altitude is high and people were going really slow. I barely got my heart rate up and even passed a few people who were walking, although it was silly crowded. Before I knew it we were at a switchback that signified the end of the 21% sections and more mellow grades. I felt great. More climbing and then a steep downhill and on to some doubletrack which was a bit more climbing. Again i'm feeling ok, passing some people who appear to have blown up already. I'm not fast on the downhill section, but its nice to be descending and zoom roll throughout the Carter Summit aid station before the big road descent down Turquoise Lake road. Many people passed me on this descent, but soon enough the road starts climbing again and I catch some of those people back. Finally we turn onto a dirt road that signifies that we are truly on the sugarloaf ascent. Much less crowded now, and in no time at all we turn onto a steep rocky jeep trail. Again I am feeling good, and pass a few people. I can't believe how far we've gone so far! The weather is perfect and the view of the lake is spectacular. The rocky climb is fun, and there are less people around now. 









*Powerline!*
Finally we reach the infamous powerline descent, which is long, fast, fun and also tricky. We are warned by spectators that people have been crashing Most everyone is cautious and well behaved on this descent. Before we get to the really steep sections, I hear a girl say "hey number 1734 I will be following you down this section". I say "ok" and off we go. I feel great on this descent, it is more of what I am used to in descending rather than road. I have fun and take good lines and before we know it its over and here comes the long slog to the first cutoff. I try and draft people as much as I can. Its a couple of miles of road, then back to dirt. We pass the pipeline aid station but I just continue on, I'm good on water. There is more climbing than I anticipate, I just try and go hard. We hit some singletrack which makes me happy because I think it is right before the Twin Lakes Aid station, I look down at my clock for the first time and I think I am making great time. Unfortunately, after the singletrack I realize that that we are NOT yet at the next aid station, it is a ways away. Shoot. We hit this steep downhill section called Lil stinker, there is a guy who crashed down here and people tending to him. I ask if they need anything but they say they are ok.

Pedal pedal pedal. Still feeling ok but where is the aid station? Tick tock the clock is going. Finally hit a paved DH and I can see the twin lakes in the distance. Finally! I don't look at my clock. i pedal harder and start through the first part of this cut off and aid station. It is INSANE how many people are here. Thousands, and tents and cowbells and all kinds of craziness. I am almost to the dam, on the other side I know our crew and Al will be. All of a sudden I hear "Rider UP" and look up and I'll be damned, the fast guys are headed back throughout already. Man I didn't think they'd pass me this soon. Anyway I finally pedal past the first check point and up to our crew and I see AL and he is smiling and says "You made the first cutoff!" I made it with about 6 minutes to spare! I'm happy and stoked and still feel pretty good. Our crew refills my water and food and wipes down my glasses and chain with the efficiency of a Nascar pit and I am OFF again! Woo! I start along some rollers called the 3 stooges, some of which are pretty steep, and I clean them all, which I find encouraging since i walked them previously. As I descend one, I see more pros and Tinker pass me. Some fast pedaling and then the real climb begins. Columbine.

*Columbine*
I am spinning away, feeling good, not blowing up my heart rate. I have a long way to go but I'm happy because I know I am going to complete my second goal, climbing columbine! Tons of fast guys are coming back down. I just concentrate on pedaling, pedaling. I know this climb is going to seem loooong, i've done it 2x before, albeit with fresher legs. But I feel ok. I pass quite a few people, and chat with others. There is a guy down here, somewhat bloody, he's crashed. I stop and ask if he is ok and he says yes, and help is on the way. He is oriented and other than bloody leg and certainly a broken collarbone, there is not much more I can do so I continue on. I pass the shack that marks the 11,000 foot mark. Some people are walking already, which surprises me, the really steep section is yet to come, but the air is definitely very thin now.

Finally, here it comes - the SHOCKER. We are probably at 11,500 feet or so and the road gets cruelly steep and rocky. On top of it all are people racing down the other side of the road so we are confined to one real line. This is where most people are walking and I too get off my bike and start to push.









I hate hike-a-bike. I have crummy upper body strength and short legs and I go SOOOO slow. I have to stop and rest often and many people pass me walking. Amazingly, Ken Choubler is here again, encouraging us. "This is where you need to DIG DEEP, this is the hardest part of the race." I say Hi Ken and take his advice to heart. Soon enough it levels a bit and I get back on the bike again, slowly, but its so much easier than pushing. A couple more miles so so to go. I see my friend Steve heading back down and wave at him! He sees me too and yells encouragement. I encounter the next really steep section and back to the damn hiking again. I'm scanning everyone on the way down, looking for more friends but I don't recognize anyone.

This climb goes on forever, and it is so hard to breathe. I pass the 12,000 foot level and still up, up, up. On the bike when I can, off the bike a lot. Some guy near me asks "Is that the top?" of a nearby grunt and I have to tell him "No, not yet". His disappointment is clear.

Finally, we make a left and it eases up, I'm riding for real. The turnaround is soon! We climb to 12,500 and then it pitches downhill for about 1/4 mile, I can see the turnaround! I ride through it. There are TONS of riders here who have stopped, and are off their bikes. I'm not interested in stopping just want to get the heck out of there. I keep rolling and turn around, and now, finally I am halfway through this thing! 








The downhill is finally here and I am super happy about it. I'm tired though and go slower than usual, afraid to crash. My hands and arms and legs are getting beat up on the way down from the bumpy road, I wish I had full suspension so I could sit a little more! Finally I'm on the way to the aid station. I manage again to ride the 3 stooges, which makes me happy. Down to the station and there is Al and crew and I have made another checkpoint, they inform me. I didn't realize there was a formal checkpoint here at mile 60 on the return trip. At this point I am riding blind, I don't know where the cutoffs are and kind of prefer it that way. I'm just going to ride as hard as I can manage and if I make them I make them. The crew fixes me up and I tell them "well that one (columbine) kind of hurt". And I'm off. Into the unknown, this is the section I could not even conceive of getting to&#8230;.









*Into the Unknown*
Now begins a long grind to the Pipeline aid station. The pavement down, the singletrack, all that must be conquered in reverse. I keep plugging away. The singletrack is hard but I climb it and even clean the roots and log at the top. Oh crap I feel a cramp coming on. I pedal through it but take it down a notch. Lots of fireroad. Noone around me to draft off of, I try and catch a few wheels now and again from faster riders but I can't hang. It's much different from the huge crowds earier in the race. Thank god no big headwind to slow me down more.

I get to Lil stinker in reverse and start walking. It hurts. It's short and off I go again. Fireroad, fireroad, pedal pedal. After awhile I realize I'm getting closer to the aid station. I can't wait. I'm tired, this is hard, its hot, I'm tired of GU, my water is warm and flat. I can't conceive of the powerline climb back, I don't think I can do it. I see the drop bag area and slow down and everyone yells at me to "KEEP GOING THROUGH THE TIMING ARCH". Wha? Oh I must be near a cutoff! I roll through intending to go back and get my bag and then - miracles of miracles, Al is there with Nancy! They are cheering and I stop and I am in slow motion. Al says "you made the cutoff!" and I'm like "i'm kind of disappointed, I'm tired, I want to stop". He looks at me and says "But, you are Doing It!". They give me cold water and a bonk breaker bar and endurolytes and I feel better almost instantly. I actually smile and start to pedal and I suddenly KNOW I can finish this. As I pedal along the paved section Al and Nancy pass me in the car on the way to the finish line and I give them a big smile! It might take more than 13 hours but I am going to finish it!

*The Return of Powerline*
Monster climb at mile 80 now. Some other riders and I commiserate as it looms up ahead of us. No whining, I'm going to do it. I grind up this monster for as long as I can, and then get off and walk once the crazy steep section hits.. Oh, how I hate hikee-a-bike. Push Push. Not many people or spectators now here. Some angel however gives me coca cola halfway up. Some guy comments on my MTBR jersey and we start chatting and...it's ZignZag! We hike a bike for awhile but he is faster and soon leaves me. As soon as the trail starts to flatten out I start riding. It feels&#8230; ok! I'm in small gear but I just grind away. Oddly, I'm pedaling sections I walked on my pre-ride. I'm passing a lot of walkers. No one else is pedaling which confuses me. I see a couple people passed out from heat exhaustion or something, but they are being tended to by medics so I keep on. Pedal pedal. No black spots in front of my eyes! A few sections I have to walk a few steps but amazingly I am still pedaling most of this! There are seven false summits, I remember this and don't get discouraged when each one is crested just to see another. Finally it's leveling! I remember being here with Ryan last month and thinking "when you have this view you are over the top" and I am THERE!

Phantoms
On the rocky downhill of Sugarloaf, I am flying, enjoying the relief of descending. I hear a racer behind me. I hear their brakes and wonder why the heck they don't pass. It's not till the end of the descent I realize there is no one there, those are my own brakes I hear. As I pedal the ETERNAL pavement climb (miles and miles!) up to carter summit I also hallucinate someone next to me for a few seconds. Noone is there. I do chat with a few real people too, and finally we get to the final aid station! I know from this point it takes me like 1.5 hours, and I'm at the 11th hour. I am crazy happy - I won't finish in time to get a buckle trophy, but I am really going to finish officially under 13 hours! This gives me wings and I fly along St Kevins doubletrack, except for one last hike a bike. FINALLY! Down down down I am singing along with my Ipod and totally excited. Finally onto the pavement, and onto the last dirt section.

The Boulevard
This is the famous Boulevard. I can't believe I am here. I haven't ridden this yet, don't know what it entails except I know there is a climb and its probably about 5 miles or so. We descend (!) for a while then a left turn up a rocky pitch where some are walking. I manage to ride the steeper section and then pedal pedal. It goes on a long time, a few miles, seems like forever! There are posters of encouragement along the way "You can Do IT" and "Don't Give UP". Some guy passes me and says "hey we have 15 min to finish." I estimate we have like 2 miles to go, I can do this! I push as hard as I can (which in reality was not very fast) and finally we are on 6th street, the final street back into town. I'm afraid there is some other trick left in the course, but no, just up the street, just a small climb and then we crest and I can see the finish line! I hear the guy on the PA say "those last few people on the course better put it in a higher gear" so I do and I stand and I pedal as hard as I can up the last pitch. OMG The red carpet is still there, I'm going to do it, the clock is 12:50 something and they call my name out and as I roll across I'm grinning and I see Allen and then mercifully it is over!

OMG I just did Leadville!

In all my fantasies of Leadville I was pretty sure I'd cry one way or another - either when I DNF'd, or if I finished, but the reality was I ended up being just too darn tired to cry.









I was super happy though! Even now, I can't really believe that I did it, that I managed to finish this looming monster that had me terrified since February. Final time 12:52. It was so close, 8 minutes later and I would have DNf'd!!! Huge thanks to Coach Gareth who worked with me and my insane schedule, to our amazing house and pit crew, to Scott the BEST masseuse ever, and most of all to Al who told me I could do it. What an experience! Hardest thing hands down I've ever done.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

That's pretty awesome. Congrats! And nicely written race report!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Congratulations Impy! That is a great accomplishment! You inspire many of us "mediocre climbers, cautious descenders" to push our limits (although I'm prettyy sure you'd be a hell of a lot faster than many of us) :thumbsup:


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the best posts I've read on this board, congrats!


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Wonderful post! You are a rock star! Reading your article really made my day.


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Huge congrats and kudos for your courage Impy! Thanks for the great report...really gave me a sense of what it may be like. 
Would you ever do it again?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

You rock girl! Way to go!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Wonderful write-up impy! Biggest congrats on finishing....truly inspiring


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

adventuregirl said:


> Huge congrats and kudos for your courage Impy! Thanks for the great report...really gave me a sense of what it may be like.
> Would you ever do it again?


Probably not! It was a great experience, but it took a toll on many of my plans and such this year. I can't imagine training harder unless I quit my job. I'd go back in a second to crew though if Aosty or another friend did it. The energy of the town was fun


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Well written account of your journey. Congratulations on your success. You must be very proud of your accomplishments


----------



## chick n da woods (May 23, 2006)

Amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, congratulations on your accomplishment! I loved reading your report


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Such an awesome recap, Impy!!! Thanks so much for sharing the experience with us and awesome job on finishing. 2012 buckle?  Come on, I know you wanna!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

+rep for the great write-up. Thanks!


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Great write-up of your ride! And an even greater accomplishment finishing under 13hours. Huge congrats!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Very inspiring, I am so glad I took the time to read it. I am going to push just a little harder tomorrow on my climb!

Brenda


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome, just plain awesome! I am typing this through the tears your post brought to my eyes. Such an incredible and epic event and effort! Very inspiring to this novice mountain biker who is still afraid to ride on exposures, thank you so much for taking the time and effort to write such a detailed ride report!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You Rock!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Holy ... wow. I am *impressed*.

:thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## caladryl (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!!!!!


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

That is amazing! Congrats and thanks for sharing the experience!!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Excellent write up, thanks.


----------



## Phishin Paul (Jan 1, 2005)

Awesome story. Congrats on an amazing accomplishment.:thumbsup: Be proud.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

I have an urge to FB you and see if you and Al want to go out for a drink! 
I suddenly feel....closer to you! Your RR makes me think of doing that. I was even thinking of what bike I'd bring. NAH! 
Epic and beautiful and wonderful Impy! You are a champion! :thumbsup:


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Von Petrol (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Fantastic report, congrats on finishing, that is one hard a$$ race :thumbsup: As one who has tried and failed to finish this race I could so comiserate with the entire report - I pulled out at the beggining of the asphault ascent after the St.Kevins descent, 80 miles and 10k climbing. That Powerline ascent is an absolute killer and those false summits really got me as I'd see the top and push only to be disapointed.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

wow! i couldn't stop reading- i was glued to the screen (i was even a little late to a meeting so i can finish reading, ha). 

congrats- i'm proud of you and i don't even know you


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

Simply...awesome. 

And inspiring--got me thinking about doing it...


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

See, and in those initial training rides you wuz scared! You rocked it and we're proud of you!


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG. I didn't read it all, but just with the first and last parts I am inspired and amazed. You are truly something. Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*I am impressed!!!*

As someone who's had the pleasure of riding with you, I can attest that you are a really good rider. You have the one thing that makes a mediocre rider into a great one, the right attitude. You don't lack for courage. Super HUGS and congrats on entering, let alone finishing!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I often think of you when I'm having a hard time riding. "You don't have to ride fast downhill, just ride at the speed that you find fun.".

Fiona


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great ride report, thanks for sharing :band: You rock!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

Impy,

I rarely look at this forum anymore because of the repetitive nature of all the posts - but I'm so happy I looked today and saw your race report. 

I was mesmerized by it. 

A big congrats to you for your effort and finishing the Leadville 100. For the past 7 years I have enjoyed your posts as your passion and love for mtn biking comes through loud and clear. 

You are pretty friggin' awesome - great job!

thank you for posting. 

brg


----------



## TurtleGerl (Aug 23, 2009)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats and great write up! Very inspiring!!! :thumbsup:

Hoping to do it in 2013 for my 40th Birthday ...


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome job and terrific write up. thanks


----------

